# Used Adult Drums For Sale!



## bluewave plumbing (Apr 28, 2012)

Brand: CB drums (used)
Cymbal Brand: Zildjian
20"/51 cm Ride Cymbal
16"/40 cm Crash Cymbal
14"/36 cm Top Hi Hat Cymbal (open/close is broken)
comes with...
bass
snare
small tom tom
medium tom tom
and large tom tom (floor)


Price: Best offer

Contact: 281-638-3563


----------

